# My Hometheater/2ch set up



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello.
I have been infected for several years now. I has taken me a few years to get to this point. I realize that the room is small but I can get some very nice sound from my system here. There have been a few upgrades and great deals along the way. I started out a HT guy but I have morphed into a 2ch guy as well. Speakers are JM Labs. My amps are Bryston. I have a Halo C2 for a processor. I also have an Esoteric DV50S as my all in one player. Not shown are my polk surrounds and my Seaton Sound SubMersive one. The TV is a Sony 34XBR800.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Lot of nice equipment, but you need a little symmetry work. Or is that just the picture angle?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks. Yea that's the angle. The room is kind of small so it was hard to get a shot that would show all of the gear at once. It really is not that bad.


----------

